# Goose vs Beef



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

So I have all this goose meat that my boss has been giving me, and I was wondering if I could intro that before beef. Would it be a whole lot more rich because its wild, or should I wait until after beef? What do you think?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've never fed goose, but I feel like it would be a step up from duck, and just below beef. I also feel like goose would be fatty, and it may not really matter. You could probably go with either one first, really, just go slowly either way you choose.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

The only parts that we have to feed really are the legs and the necks (and hearts) and as far as I can tell the legs are suuuper lean. They seem to keep all their fat up in their bodies by their organs and stuff. Also, we have some lamb leg, where would that fit in? I feel that because it's young that it would be less rich than beef...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Lamb is I would say less rich in the way of fat, unless it's mutton. Mutton is fatty. Like anything, go slow in the beginning.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

we might intro other things before beef just to delay it for a bit but to keep up on variety..


----------



## OtherGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

What do you mean when you say "rich"?

Goose is way fattier than beef.

Bill


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Rich is usually referred to in terms of nutrients, like organs. Example, red meats are richer than say turkey or chicken. But sometimes in terms of fat too. Fattier meats vs. venison, rabbit etc....


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Probably as a whole but the legs we have look SUPER lean. Like, going into the body cavity of the geese they have GOBS of fat but everywhere else they seem to be really lean. Like not even fat under the skin like chicken or turkey. 

And I guess I'm not sure how to describe rich, almost like dense? Fat I guess does play a part but also like nutrient density.. Like chicken is less rich than duck and pork is less rich than beef and organs are more rich than muscle meat..So basically like what NaturalFedDogs said. 

Also, could that venison we have be introduced before beef, too? I have a LOT of that...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've fed dogs venison first, and they have done fine. Go slowly with it, because even though it's lean, it's "nutrient rich" and considering the digestive issues you have had, you don't want to start that again.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Cool! And yeah, I'm planning on taking like a week even or two get up to about a 1" x 1" x 1" bit of meat for like everything else. I know it's probably overkill but I don't really don't want to risk her butt exploding...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

TOO MANY PROTEINS

please stop......you need a freezer to put novel proteins away for another day.

your dog is not going to do well, if you keep intro'ing all these proteins

goose is fatty. no matter what it looks like to you, it's a fatty protein. too rich for your dog, especially now.


----------



## OtherGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

I concur on the point of goose being too fatty for now. Later that fat will bring big benefits (fat is good), but wait.

Bill


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Re, I'm not saying all at once or even terribly soon. Like to intro before beef to work up to it more slowly. I plan on dropping chicken as soon as possible...


----------



## OtherGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

OldGnarlHead said:


> Re, I'm not saying all at once or even terribly soon. Like to intro before beef to work up to it more slowly. I plan on dropping chicken as soon as possible...


Typically one would feed a very fatty protein like Goose after feeding a moderately fatty one like beef. If you drop Chicken what do you plant to use for soft-edible bone? 

Bill


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

I'll still feed chicken feet. She really likes chicken feet. Was planning on the goose legs and various ribs of things. Dogs are supposed to eat bones and can and do eat a lot of different kinds of bones, look im really tired and im so stressed out i literally want to pucnh myself in the face and vomit continuously even though i havent eaten for the past two days and none, absolutely none of this i s helping me feel any better at all ever.


----------



## OtherGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

OldGnarlHead said:


> I'll still feed chicken feet. She really likes chicken feet. Was planning on the goose legs and various ribs of things. Dogs are supposed to eat bones and can and do eat a lot of different kinds of bones, look im really tired and im so stressed out i literally want to pucnh myself in the face and vomit continuously even though i havent eaten for the past two days and none, absolutely none of this i s helping me feel any better at all ever.


Chicken feet are a really good idea for Cricket IMO. Dogs eat bones. Some are more sensitive than others. Some don't chew enough before swallowing big chunks. 

You'll get through it. Feel better.

Bill


----------

